# First Breeding Pair



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hiya! I have my first breeding pair here, Lexi and Alex. I am super excited to see what kind of fry they produce!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Good luck for you! He looks amazing in tanned water (and surely in untanned aswell☺).


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice looking male! Love the blue tail! Does he have yellow on his body?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

He does!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Update Day 1-uncessful. Male built a beautiful bubble nest and was dancing around, and female had 0 interest in him. I think they noticed me as I sat there all day and I think my issue is I kept adjusting things to help them-took the sponge filter out, put in a new leaf, moved the plants so they could see each other etc. I finally gave up for the day and divided them as they were both pretty tired. Gonna try again in the morning.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

My very first spawn I had the tank covered and a piece of paper taped to the side where the bubble nest was so I could peek in and see how my male was doing. After I removed the female I looked into the tank maybe three or four times that day. The next morning I noticed he made a second nest far far away from my viewing window and transferred the eggs to the other nest lol. I left him alone after that and peeked in only in the mornings until the fry were free swimming. I did have a female I tried to pair with two different males. She just wasn’t into it. She would repeatedly dash around and break up the bubble nest. The second male made a nest but never chased her. She relaxed enough to hang out next to him under the nest and she just stared at him like well? Are we doing this? But he just wiggled his tail and never tried to wrap her lol. So failed all around with her. She was too docile for the first male and the second male was too docile to get the job done. It was interesting. Just wanted to share my very limited experience with you. Maybe it will give you a few ideas on how to proceed. I’ve got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Update Day 2-we have babies! I re-introduced and they finally got the hang of it after an hour and spawned for around 3-4 hours-the nest is FULL of eggs. I can't wait for them to hatch.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Very good luck with your spawn!
You might know this European breeder anyway - but just in case, I‘ll link his page (very transparent, helpful breeding videos, surely open for advice aswell):
www.bettaterritory.nl


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Feanor said:


> Very good luck with your spawn!
> You might know this European breeder anyway - but just in case, I‘ll link his page (very transparent, helpful breeding videos, surely open for advice aswell):
> www.bettaterritory.nl


Thanks for sharing this link. It is wonderful to look at his spawns!


----------



## Betta_Bility (Mar 31, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hiya! I have my first breeding pair here, Lexi and Alex. I am super excited to see what kind of fry they produce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betta_Bility (Mar 31, 2021)

Looking Good, hopefully the breeding is success and produce new nice baby betta


----------

